# portland (ME) Reptile Expo



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

Anyone attending? I hope to make it... I'd like to pick up some fine creatures. 

http://www.portlandreptileexpo.com/


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I live 35 miles from Portland. I've never been to it - and I'm not starting now. 

I've read that it is much like the Manchester, NH version of this show (I think the same people run it?) - and there are waaaaay too many Reptile people at these shows for my comfort.

Having gotten spoiled by IAD in the past - and NAAC this year, I'll stick to the Amphibian only shows.

Since you're going to the show - you'll likely be coming within a few miles of my house if you want to stop by for a visit. Let me know.

s


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

haha good sh*t. Because I'm an A hole, I missed NAAC. Are there any other amphibian only shows in the area? I might just make it up the manchester show in october... haven't decided yet.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

No - that's about it. Unless you make a run out to Black Jungle - that's pretty much like going to an Amphibian Show anyhow 

The Manchester show often has Black Jungle (not always though - I'm not positive about this) and one or two other Amphibian people.

Like I mentioned - I'm just spoiled by all the good frog folks at the Amphibian only shows.

s


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

haha yeah... I plan on making a trip out to turner falls to black jungle soon. it's 3 hours from me, but I plan on making a photo excursion out of it too, because I live for that stuff. haha


----------



## Bill Finley (Sep 9, 2004)

This show isn't very good if your looking for PDF's, since it's against the Law in Maine to sell these frogs. So, most everyone has Snakes. Last year, there were about 20 tables, and for the entry fee, it's not worth it, (for frog people) I was done looking in 20 minutes, and heading home.

Bill Finley


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

Bill Finley said:


> This show isn't very good if your looking for PDF's, since it's against the Law in Maine to sell these frogs. So, most everyone has Snakes. Last year, there were about 20 tables, and for the entry fee, it's not worth it, (for frog people) I was done looking in 20 minutes, and heading home.
> 
> Bill Finley


Thanks for the heads up!


----------

